# Sprite/Pixie Life Span



## Mordfane (Jun 19, 2004)

Hello All

I have a player who is playing a Pixie in my game. However, we aren't able to find the lifespan of a Pixie and I'm curious to know if anyone knows where I can find this information. 

Thanks

Fare Thee Well !


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 19, 2004)

Until the kids at home stop clapping.


----------



## Beale Knight (Jun 19, 2004)

The Monster Manual says that Sprites (Grig, Nixies, and Pixies), according to legend, "die only through injury or disease".


----------



## Mordfane (Jun 19, 2004)

Beale Knight said:
			
		

> The Monster Manual says that Sprites (Grig, Nixies, and Pixies), according to legend, "die only through injury or disease".




Yes, I'm aware of what it says in the MM. I was just curious to know if in the plethora of d20 books out there, there was something more specific.

Thanks

Fare Thee Well !


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 19, 2004)

Mordfane said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm aware of what it says in the MM. I was just curious to know if in the plethora of d20 books out there, there was something more specific.




I've yet to find anything that narrows this down...  I have a few books of fey and none of them lists an age table.  

I’ve always assumed that they matured to a certain point and then they stopped physically aging.


----------



## Humanophile (Jun 20, 2004)

IIRC, there is no _D20_ answer to your question, because weights, ages, and the like are often an afterthought for races.  (The times I've seen them shown for non-PHB races have been oddities in and of themselves.)

I think that the AD&D Complete Book of Humanoids has that sort of info for many random races.  Hunt down a 2e grognard and ask what TSR's official position was.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 20, 2004)

The Complete Book of Humanoids says for a pixie:

Starting age: 100+5d6 yrs
Maximum age range: 200+2d100
Middle age: 100
Old Age: 133
Venerable: 200

Which, as I see it, looks wrong.  It says no Pixie starts at less than middle aged.  Might be better if you started them at 10+5d6 yrs.


----------



## Mordfane (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I may just go with what "legend" says, but either way, I now have something to go on.

Thanks again

Fare Thee Well !


----------



## the Jester (Jun 20, 2004)

In my campaign, faeries of all sorts have a sort of unique relationship with time.  They certainly don't die of old age, but they sometimes miss vast periods of time.


----------



## Banshee16 (Jun 20, 2004)

Mordfane said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm aware of what it says in the MM. I was just curious to know if in the plethora of d20 books out there, there was something more specific.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fare Thee Well !




Depends if you go with WotC only products, or if you accept D20.  Bastion Press released "Faeries" a year ago, and that book mentions that all faeries, where sprite, grig, sylph, nynph, dryad, or redcap, are all immortal (ageless, but they can be killed).

For that matter, Van Richten's Guide to the Shadow Fey also mentions that they are immortal.  In fact, if they are killed, they return to an energy state, then reform as a new Fey.

The last D20 book I know of that discusses this is The Book of Sidhe Nightmares, from Swashbuckling Adventures, which discusses the fact that the Sidhe (the fey of 7th Sea) are immortal energy beings, and live forever.

Banshee

Banshee


----------

